# 5 speed tranny



## Brown (Jul 1, 2008)

Can't anyone help me figure out what this code means on the side of my five speed tranny. ZL71B #4. It's attached to a Z20 on my 510. I'm trying to figure out what car or truck it came from because I need to rebuild it. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thank You.


----------

